# West Side ice outing?



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

any interest in a west side outing? examples: Gun Lake, Reeds. 
Maybe even on Macatawa?


----------



## Big Al (Sep 11, 2000)

I'm in, depending on the day.


----------



## matt73 (Feb 3, 2003)

I might be in, depending on the day.


Mac was slow this past weekend. Got enough to eat on Satruday by staying the whole day. 

Sunday was pretty miserable, 2 small perch a white perch and a sheephead in 2 hours.


----------



## duckman#1 (Sep 22, 2002)

How about the Jan 31st ? what lake? Shall we put a poll up with 4 lakes to choose from and let the majority rule?
Macatawa, Gun, Reeds, where else?

I just might be able to bring a big batch of Bear or venison chile (whichever people want) If I can talk someone into bringing a snowmobile or quad along to haul a table and stuff out.


----------

